# quick question



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

how common is it to have animal chew off its leg to get out of a trap? i had what i believed to be a **** foot in my trap but thats it


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

is it even possible? or did another predator have to get it out?


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

I have had it several times when i traped muskrats have heard that a fox will do it but never had it happen to me how long did you leave the trap before you checked the trap ?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I think **** are the most likely to do it. Their some tough SOB's.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

i got a new job and been puttin in some longer hours so it was a couple days before i checked it. im almost 100 percent its a ****. thanks for the replies


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

This is just my 2 cents, but I don't believe any animal will purposely chew its foot off!

**** are notorious for chewing when in a foothold trap. What happens is the foot goes numb and while chewing on the trap chews the portion of the foot that is below the jaws allowing a pull out. If the trap is modified correctly this can be eliminated on land sets.

If you are catching toes, yes an animal can pull hard enough to be pulled off. Again this can be corrected with proper trap modification, mainly pan tension.

If you have a legitimate foot in the trap, check for other sign, I would guess something assisted in it removal?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Trapper62 nailed it.


----------



## Lightman (Feb 9, 2009)

Most of the ***** I have ever caught had chewed their feet off when I found them. I have never had one chew its own leg off above the trap jaw line though. Its always below the trap jaw line. If they chew enough off they can pull out but that won't leave you with eveidence.


----------



## wombat (Feb 4, 2009)

ive had a skunk chew its foot off but only the knumb side.its leg was still in the foot hold.iknow that skunks leg had to hurt i caught him in ajuiced up 4x4 1.75 duke.


----------

